# WOLFSGART 2013 – Official CAR SHOW RESULTS



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*WOLFSGART 2013 official Car Show Results.* We had over 400 show cars (325 registered to be judged). This year was WOLFSGART's biggest year yet! Congratulations to all Winners!

*AIR-COOLED VOLKSWAGEN*

*TYPE 1-A BEETLES 1945 through 1967*
1ST PLACE: CAR# 269 PHIL DION 1957	VOLKSWAGEN	BEETLE
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 277 CHER KIRBY 1966	VOLKSWAGEN	BEETLE
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 61 SERGIO GONZALEZ 1963	VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE

*TYPE 1-B BEETLES 1968 through 1979*
1ST PLACE: CAR# 309 MICHEAL GOSSELIN 1974	VOLKSWAGEN	SUPER BEETLE
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 190 TIM TSIATSIOS 1973	VOLKSWAGEN	BEETLE
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 177 CHARLES MENARD 1968	VOLKSWAGEN	BEETLE
*
TYPE 2-A BUS, VAN 1950 through 1967*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 292	PATRICK BOURASSA	1962	VOLKSWAGEN	KOMBI BUS
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 226	MARK HAUBRICH	1965	VOLKSWAGEN	CAMPER
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 120	PAUL MICHAUD JR.	1965	VOLKSWAGEN	21 WINDOW DELUXE

*TYPE 2-B BUS, VAN 1968 through 1979*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 83	DENISE LEBLANC	1977	VOLKSWAGEN	BUS
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 128	TIM DOWD 1976	VOLKSWAGEN	WESTFALIA
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 129	ROB LANDRY 1973	VOLKSWAGEN	CAMP MOBILE
*
TYPE 2-C BUS, VAN 1980 through PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 244	MIKE DECECCO 1990	VOLKSWAGEN	VANAGON
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 9 SERGE FRECHETTE	1984	VOLKSWAGEN	VANAGON
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 13	ED BROWN 1985	VOLKSWAGEN	VANAGON

*TYPE 3 & 4 ALL SQUAREBACK, NOTCH, FASTBACK, 411, 412*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 70	CHARLES HASELTON	1972	VOLKSWAGEN	FASTBACK
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 323	TIM MORRIS 1969 VOLKSWAGEN	FASTBACK
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 104	TOM PEABODY 1967	VOLKSWAGEN	SQUAREBACK

*GHIA ALL KARMANN GHIAS*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 41	WILLIAM PERRON	1971	VOLKSWAGEN	GHIA
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 211	DENIS DEMERS 1971	VOLKSWAGEN	GHIA
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 245	ROBBIE TIMMONS	1965 VOLKSWAGEN	GHIA

*KIT & VW THING FIBER BUGGY, BAJA, TRIKE, & REPLICA*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 149	JOHN ADAMS 1959	PORSCHE REPLICA
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 237	KEN PEAKE 2002 VOLKSWAGEN	REWACO TRIKE

*WATER-COOLED VOLKSWAGEN*

*MK 1 RABBIT, JETTA, DASHER 1974 - 1984 & CABRIOLET 1979 - 1994*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 12	MIKE CARON 1985	VOLKSWAGEN	CABRIOLET CUSTOM
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 221	ERIK HELD 1982	VOLKSWAGEN	RABBIT ALL ORIGINAL
3ND	PLACE: CAR# 318	JULIEN RABITAILLE	1984	VOLKSWAGEN	RABBIT

*MK 2 GOLF, JETTA, FOX 1985 - 1992*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 271	BHARAT VYAS 1992	VOLKSWAGEN	GTI
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 235	RAPHAEL MATHIEU	1989	VOLKSWAGEN	GOLF
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 241	RON FITZSIMMONS	1988	VOLKWAGEN	FOX

*MK 3 GOLF, JETTA, CABRIO 1993 - 1999*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 240	KYLE MCGRATH 1998	VOLKSWAGEN	JETTA COUPE
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 263	CHRIS SURGENTO	1995	VOLKSWAGEN	GOLF
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 6 JENNIFER PIERRE	1998	VOLKSWAGEN	CABRIO

*MK 4 GOLF, JETTA, CABRIO, R32 2000 - 2005*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 261	PATRICK GAUCHEAU	2005	VOLKSWAGEN	GLI 
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 175	DANIEL PENDLETON	2001	VOLKSWAGEN	GLI
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 96	JOESPH MERCIER	2005	VOLKSWAGEN	GLI

*MK 5 GOLF, JETTA, R32, EOS 2006 - 2009*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 223	NICOLE BOULAS 2008	VOLKSWAGEN	JETTA
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 186	KYLE CAYER 2008	VOLKSWAGEN	RABBIT
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 108	STEPHANIE WILLIAMS2009	VOLKSWAGEN	JETTA

*MK 6 GOLF, JETTA, GOLF R, EOS 2010 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 224	RYAN COVE 2010	VOLKSWAGEN	GTI
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 252	AL RICHARDS 2012	VOLKSWAGEN	GOLF R
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 181	A.J. GARZA 2012	VOLKSWAGEN	GOLF R

*SCIROCCO/CORRADO ALL SCIROCCO, CORRADO*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 49	CHRIS CHEESEMAN	1990	VOLKSWAGEN	CORRADO
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 65	TRISTAN NEVILLE	1990	VOLKSWAGEN	CORRADO
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 279	MITCHELL LYFORD	1993	VOLKSWAGEN	CORRADO

*NEW BEETLE NEW BEETLE 1999 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 127	ROB BLAUCHED 2002	VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE TDI	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 98	FELICIA DIBENEDETTE2002	VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 272	MARTY IRION 2012	VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE

*LUXURY PASSAT, CC, PHAETON ALL YEARS*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 99	RYAN GAMBLE 2002	VOLKSWAGEN PASSAT	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 8 JAMES CORNELL 2000	VOLKSWAGEN PASSAT
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 44	ROB LAFFER 2005	VOLKSWAGEN PASSAT	

*AUDI*

*CLASSIC AUDI ALL MODELS PRE - 1994*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 266	CASEY O’HARA 1991	AUDI 200	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 291	DARKO SARIC 1989	AUDI 200 QUATTRO 
3RD PLACE: CAR# 113	BRYAN CAMPBELL 1992	AUDI S4

*A PLATFORM: ALL A3, S3, RS3, TT 1996 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 118	LINDSAY SPICER	2002	AUDI TT	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 278	COOPER MAXWELL	2002	AUDI TT	
3RD	PLACE: CAR# 15	BRYN APPE 2013	AUDI A3	

*B PLATFORM: ALL A4, S4, RS4, A5, S5, RS5 1994 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 294	CHASE LORD 2005	AUDI A4 S-LINE	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 152	TJ PULLEN 2004	AUDI A4 ULTRA SPORT	

*C PLATFORM: ALL A6, S6, RS6, A7, S7 1994 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 69	SARAH OHLSTEIN	2013	AUDI ALL ROAD	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 201	BJ TRIEB 2001	AUDI A6	
3RD PLACE: CAR# 42	JACK GUILLEMETTE	2004	AUDI A6

*PORSCHE*

*VINTAGE AIR: ALL AIR-COOLED FROM 1953 - 1989*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 227	ANDREW G. 1974	PORSCHE 911	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 268	TOM RITTENBURG	1974	PORSCHE 911	
3RD PLACE: CAR# 208	JOE VEGINS 1978	PORSCHE 911

*WATER FRONT: ALL WATER-COOLED FRONT ENGINE*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 158	BEN MCFEETERS 1984	PORSCHE 944	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 322	MATT ELLIS 1983	PORSCHE 944	

*BMW*

*CLASSIC BMW: PRODUCTION DATE PRE - 1979*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 231	GENE STEINFIELD	1974	BMW 3.0 CSI	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 265	CHUCK DESIAURIERS	1974	BMW 2002 TII	
3RD PLACE: CAR# 280	CHRIS ACHILLES	1982	BMW 320

*MODERN BMW: PRODUCTION DATE 1980 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 25	SAMUEL MUDD 2004	BMW M3	
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 171	ANDREW HINDSON	2000	BMW M5
3RD PLACE: CAR# 311	JORDAN HANSELMAN	1998	BMW 328I


*MERCEDES BENZ*

*CLASSIC MERCEDES: PRODUCTION DATE PRE - 1979*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 256	RICHARD DIEFENBACH1964 MERCEDES	230 SL	

*MODERN MERCEDES: PRODUCTION DATE 1980 - PRESENT*
1ST	PLACE: CAR# 47 JOHN LUDWICK JR.	1984	MERCEDES 190E
2ND	PLACE: CAR# 84	NATE TERRILL 1998	MERCEDES C43AMG	
3RD PLACE: CAR# 300	BEAU RUSSELL 2010	MERCEDES C300

*SHOW AWARDS*

*BEST CUSTOM*
CAR# 240	KYLE MCGRATH 1998 VOLKSWAGEN MK3 2 DOOR JETTA	

*BEST WHEELS*
CAR# 224	RYAN COVE 2010 VOLKSWAGEN MK6 GTI	

*BEST HOODRIDE*
CAR# 104	THOMAS PEABODY 1967 VOLKSWAGEN SQUAREBACK

*BEST STANCE*
CAR# 69	SARA OHLSTEIN 2013 AUDI ALL ROAD

*BEST GIRL’S CAR*
CAR# 223	NICOLE BOULAS 2008	VOLKSWAGEN MK5 JETTA

*BEST MOTORCYCLE*
CAR# 247	MATTHEW TAYLOR 1968	BMW R50/2

*BEST ENTHUSIAST*
CAR# 303	HARRISON SCHULTZ 1993	MAZDA RX7 
*
BEST ALL ORIGINAL*
CAR# 41	WILLIAM PERRON 1971	VOLKSWAGEN GHIA

*BEST RAT ROD*
CAR# 324	LANGAN CLASSICS 1956	VOLKSWAGEN HOT ROD

*LOGAN AWARD*
CAR# 261	PATRICK GAUDREAU	2005	VOLKSWAGEN MK4 GLI	

*BEST OF SHOW 2013*
CAR# 240	KYLE MCGRATH 1998	VOLKSWAGEN JETTA COUPE

*ALPHA CLASS WINNERS - TOP THREE*
CAR# 10	RYAN LEBLANC 1998	VOLKSWAGEN JETTA
CAR# 121	FRANCISCO TERRERO	1998	BMW M3
CAR# 323	LANGAN CLASSICS 1956 VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE CONVERTIBLE CUSTOM


----------

